# العلاج بالأحجار الكريمة.. حقيقة أم شعوذة؟



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

العلاج بالأحجار الكريمة.. حقيقة أم شعوذة؟​
جريدة الرياض : د.جابر بن سالم القحطاني








حجر الأفنتورين


 يعتبر علم المعالجة بالأحجار الكريمة أحد علاجات الطب البديل. والأحجار الكريمة - وبالأخص البلورية منها - قد تشكلت منذ أكثر من مليون عام في باطن الكرة الأرضية، وهي مستمرة في نموها وتطورها إلى الأبد سواء فوق سطح الأرض أم تحته. ويتميز تشكل الأحجار النفيسة بتنوعه الفني سواء من حيث الشكل واللون والبريق مما يمنحها مسحة ساحرة من الجمال الخلاب. 
والأحجار الكريمة هي إما أحجار كريمة نفيسة أو نصف نفيسة، وما يضفي على الأحجار الكريمة الطبيعية قيمتها هو في الحقيقة أسرار تكوينها وتعدد ألوانها وتنوع بريقها وشفافيتها ودرجة صلابتها وندرتها وخواصها الكيميائية البصرية الضوئية والفيزيائية مما جعل هذه الأحجار تحظى بأهمية تاريخية فائقة على مر العصور حيث ترسخت لدى الأمم القديمة والحديثة الاعتقادات القوية بوجود طاقة عجيبة للأحجار الكريمة، فكان ولا يزال ينظر إليها بوصفها رمز السلطة والعنفوان والسيادة فرصعت بها تيجان وأسلحة الحكام. 

ولقد تمتع العرب بقيمة الأحجار الكريمة المادية والنفسية والعلاجية، وبالأخص قدماء العرب حيث كانوا من أول من قدرها واعتبروا أن معالجة الأمراض بالأحجار الكريمة علم من العلوم الطبية فاستخدموا الزيركون كمضاد للحساسية وفقر الدم، والفيروز لمفعوله النفسي وتأثيره المضاد لخفقان القلب ومقو له وكذلك مقاومته لداء الصرع. وحجر القمر لمنفعته الكبيرة في مواجهة الاضطرابات الهرمونية الأنثوية وحالات العقم، وحجر الجزع الذي يوقف نزف الدم ويسهل الولادة ويعالج اليرقان. وحجر عين الشمس (الأوبال) الذي ينشط الجسم ويهدىء الأعصاب ويقوي العظام ويكافح الربو، وحجر الإثمد الذي يقوي أعصاب العين ويخفف الوزن ويلئم الجروح والقروح ويحافظ على جمال وصحة الشعر والأجفان، وحجر اللازوريت يسكن الآلام، وحجر السيترين مقاوم للقلق والعصبية والإجهاد ولمرض السكري. وحجر السربنتين المتعدد الألوان والأشكال مفيد لداء الشقيقة (الصداع النصفي).







علم طبي 

إن الأحجار الكريمة غنية بخباياها العجيبة وبقدرتها الشفائية الدفينة التي لا يزال الإنسان منذ العصور الأولى يعمل جاهدا على اكتشاف سر أعماقها التي عمرها من عمر الأرض. 

يعتبر العلاج بالأحجار الكريمة علما طبيا مستقلا وقائما بذاته من أنواع الطب البديل. وكان العرب قد ورثوا علم الأحجار الكريمة من الإغريق والفرس وطوروه وزادوا عليه من معارفهم الطبية العلمية حتى أصبحوا رواده بدرجة متميزة. ونقلت الشعوب الأخرى تعاليمهم المتعلقة بالأحجار الكريمة والتي ترجمت من العربية إلى مختلف لغات العالم القديم. 

وللأحجار الكريمة استخداماتها الواسعة في الطب الطبيعي البديل، فهي مفيدة في علاج الأمراض والاضطرابات الجسدية والنفسية والعاطفية في آن واحد. 

وتستمر الأبحاث والدراسات الهادفة إلى تطوير هذا العلم في العديد من بلدان العالم، ولا سيما في الصين والهند واليابان إذ ينكب علماء الطب الطبيعي والفلك على اكتشاف وتحديد الأحجار والكواكب والأبراج التي تعمل على مساعدة الإنسان ومده بالطاقة. 

والعلاج بالأحجار الكريمة فلسفة حياة متكاملة تنطلق من تحرير الجسم من السموم وتنقية الفكر عن طريق الاسترخاء والإيمان والتقرب من الخالق عز وجل حيث أن ذلك يساعد في إبعاد مخاطر الأمراض عن الإنسان. 

لقد بهرت الأحجار الكريمة أعين الناس وأسرت أفئدتهم عبر مختلف العصور والأزمنة وكانت موضع إعجاب ودهشة وتقدير حتى وصلت إلى درجة القداسة فأقيمت لها الطقوس والمراسم الخاصة كما حصل مع حجر اللازوريت في مصر القديمة. إذ استخدم المصريون القدماء الكثير من الأحجار الكريمة كطلاسم وأحجبة وصنعوا منها حلاهم، فاستعملوا مثلا حجر الفيروز للحماية والوقاية من الشياطين والجن. كما أن شعوب الأنكا والأزتيك والهنود الحمر - الذين يعتبرون سكان أمريكا الأصليين - قد استعملوا الأحجار الكريمة للشؤون الدينية للتقديس والشفاء وأقاموا هالة كبيرة من الأبهة والطقوس الدينية.








إن مثل هذا الاستعمال للأحجار الكريمة يعتبر في الحقيقة شعوذة ولا يدخل في مبدأ العلاج بالأحجار الكريمة ويجب أن نستخدم عقولنا وعدم الانصياع إلى استخدام الأحجار الكريمة في مثل هذه الادعاءات وهذه الخرافات التي قد تخرج الإنسان من دينه، وعلينا التوخي والدقة في استعمال الأحجار الكريمة وأن لا نستعملها إلا بعد ثبوت فاعليتها الطبية من الناحية العلمية كما سنوضح ذلك لاحقا.  ​
آلية عمل المداواة بالأحجار ​
ترتكز آلية عمل المداواة بالأحجار النفيسة على أساس وضعها على نقاط أو مراكز محددة موجودة في أيدي وأرجل الشخص المريض، وكذلك في بعض النقاط أو المراكز الموجودة في جسم الإنسان وهي معروفة ومحددة ويميزها المعالج بالطب البديل. هذه النقاط أو المراكز تشير إلى المرض الذي يعاني منه الشخص، ففي حالة المشكلة الصحية في المعدة مثلا يوضع الحجر الكريم على نقطة أو مركز المعدة. 

إن الأسلوب الأساسي المتبع في علم المعالجة بالأحجار الكريمة يعتمد على وضع الأحجار على نقاط أو مراكز الجسم بهدف تنشيطها. ويجب الحذر واليقظة عند استخدام الأحجار الكريمة، حيث أن بعضها قوي للغاية ويبث طاقة قوية جدا قد تسبب للشخص آثارا سلبية ناجمة عن عدم استعداده المسبق لاستقبال مثل هذه الكمية الكبيرة من الطاقة مما قد يسبب له الآلام والنوبات العصبية. 

ويفضل في الطب الطبيعي استعمال الحجر الكريم بشكله المتواجد فيه في الطبيعة وتفادي صقله أو كسره أو ثقبه حيث أن ذبذبات الطاقة موجودة بداخله. وعلينا أن لا ننسى أن لكل حجر طاقته الخاصة التي لا تتكرر مع حجر آخر، هذه الطاقة تساعد في علاج الأعراض المرضية الجسدية والنفسية على حد سواء. 

وبالرغم من المزايا الصحية العالية والقيمة للأحجار الكريمة في معالجة العديد من الأمراض والاضطرابات الجسدية والنفسية، إلا أنها لا تشفي الأمراض في مراحلها المتقدمة والمتفاقمة كما في حالات الأورام السرطانية عندما يبلغ المصاب الدرجة السابعة من درجات المرض، مما يقلل إلى أدنى حد إمكانيات شفائه. 

وينصح المعالجون بالأحجار الكريمة استعمال حجر واحد وليس حجرين في ذات الوقت كي لا تضعف الطاقة، كما أنه من المفضل للنساء الحوامل تحاشي إمساك الأحجار الكريمة ذات التركيب المشتمل على معدن النحاس كحجر الملاكيت والفيروز على سبيل المثال.​







سنستعرض بعض أنواع الأحجار الكريمة أو النفيسة من حيث تركيبه الكيميائي وموطنه الأصلي ومصادره وأصنافه وتأثيراته الصحية على الإنسان ومضاره واستخداماته


الإثمد: 








يعرف أيضا بحجر الكحل الأسود والحجر الأصفهاني وحجر أصفهان. وهو يتركب من حجر طبيعي يخالطه الرصاص. وموطنه الأصلي ومصادره الرئيسية بلاد فارس وبالأخص أصفهان وبلاد المغرب العربي.  

تأثيراته الصحية: يستخدم لتقوية درجة وحدة البصر والتهاب ملتحمة العين وحساسية العين ولحماية العين من الأمراض والتلوث ولحالات ضعف النظر خصوصا الشيخوخي وكذلك ضد الحيض الغزير ولغزارة الدمع وتساقط الشعر وارتخاء الأجفان وحالات الصداع المتنوعة والحروق ولعلاج الجروح البطيئة الالتئام وتنقية الجروح والقروح من الأوساخ والتلوث. 

يستخدم الإثمد على هيئة مسحوق يكتحل به، وذرورا لمعالجة الجروح والقروح. إذا خلط مسحوقه مع السكر واللؤلؤ يجلي الغشاوة والبياض من العين، وعجينة الإثمد مع الشحم توقف النزيف الدموي. 

أضرار الإثمد: قد يسبب التسمم الحاد نظرا لاحتوائه على الرصاص، وقد يسبب الاختناق وقد يكون مضرا للمفاصل.


حجر الأفنتورين Aventurine: 














يعرف هذا الحجر بحجر البرق والمرقش وكوارز الأفنتورين وحجر الشمس والمرو والبرازوليت الأخضر. وهو يتركب من أوكسيد السيليكون. 

مصادره الرئيسية: البرازيل وروسيا والصين واليابان والهند ومدغشقر وتنزانيا والنمسا وألمانيا وأمريكا. 

تأثيراته على صحة الإنسان: لهذا الحجر منافع كثيرة منها حالات الحساسية ومشاكل الأمراض الجلدية مثل حب الشباب والأكزيما بأنواعها وحالات فقر الدم والتوتر النفسي وضعف الإرادة وللحفاظ على جمال ونضارة البشرة. وليس له أضرار جانبية. 


حجر الأمازونيت Amazonite: 














يعرف أيضا بالفلسبار الأخضر والميكروكلين وحجر الأمازون وأم الزمرد. وهو يتركب من سيليكات البوتاسيوم والألومنيوم. 

موطنه الأصلي: مصر القديمة والسودان ويتواجد اليوم في الهند وروسيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا وتنزانيا وناميبيا ومدغشقر. 

تأثيراته الصحية: يستخدم لبسا لعلاج التوتر والإكتئاب وليس له أضرار جانبية. 


حجر الإميثيست Amethyste: 














يعرف بالجمشت والجمش والجمز وحجر المعشوق والمرو البنفسجي والإميشيست والأمتست. وهو يتركب من أوكسيد السيليكون. 

موطنه الأصلي: مصر القديمة وبلاد الحجاز. أما مصادره الحالية فهي الهند وسيريلانكا وروسيا والبرازيل وألمانيا وإيران والأوروغواي وزامبيا وناميبيا والمكسيك وكندا واستراليا وفرنسا والتشيك ومصر والمملكة العربية السعودية. 

ولقد ورد ذكر هذا الحجر من قبل علماء العرب مثل الأكفاني في كتابه (نخب الذخائر في أحوال الجواهر) والعالم أبوالريحان البيروني في كتابه (الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر). والعلامة الدمشقي في كتابه (نخبة الدهر في عجائب البر والبحر). والكندي في (تذكرة أولي الألباب). والطبيب العربي يحيى بن ماسويه في كتابه الشهير (كتاب الجواهر وصفاتها). 

تأثيراته الصحية على الإنسان:يقوي الجهاز العصبي وذومفعول نفسي جيد، مضاد للقلق والتوتر العصبي ويقاوم الضغوط وضد الغثيان، وضد أوجاع الرأس، مضاد للكحول ويعمل على إزالة المفعول المسكر للخمور(ينظف الجسم من الكحول)، ومضاد للإستسقاء، يقوي القلب ويقي من الإصابة بداء النقرس، مفيد للتوتر والإضطراب المرافقين لمرحلة ما قبل الحيض ولعلاج الإكزيما بأنواعها. من اضراره الجانبيه انه يضر بالطحال إذا أكثر الإنسان من استخدامه. 



حجر الأوبال :Opale 













يعرف بعين الشمس وعين الهر، وعين النمر والكوارتز. يتركب من اوكسيد السيليكون. 

موطنه الأصلي ومصادره الرئيسيه: أستراليا الشرقية والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والتشيك واليابان والمكسيك وجنوب أفريقيا والبرازيل والهند وسيريلانكا والصين ونيوزيلاندا والدنمارك وتركيا. 

تأثيراته الصحية: يستخدم لعلاج مرض الربو القصبي وتقوية حاسة البصر ودرجة حدتها وحالات الخوف واليأس والتوتر والاضطراب والضغوط العصبية والنفسية والاكتئاب والحزن وضعف العظام وضعف الذاكرة وانخفاض المقدرة على التركيز. ولا يوجد له أضرار جانبية. ​

يتبع​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

حجر الأوبسيدبان Obsidienne: 















يعرف بأسماء متعددة مثل السبج والشبه والزجاج البركاني وحجر السبج الثلجي ، والأوبسيدين والجت وحجر الأباش. وهو يتركب من أكسيد السيليكون. مصادره الرئيسية: موطنه الأصلي الهند والشام ومنطقة البحر الميت بفلسطين وأماكن تواجده حاليا روسيا والمجر وجزر هاواي واليابان والولايات المتحدة 

والمكسيك وغواتيمالا والأكوادور وجافا وجزر ليباري وإيطاليا واليونان وأيسلاندا. 

ذكر علماء العرب القدماء هذا الحجر، فقد ذكره أبوالريحان البيروني في مؤلفه (الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر) وذكره ابن البيطار في كتابه (الجامع لمفردات الأدوية والأغذية) وكذلك ابن رسول التركماني في كتابه (المعتمد في الأدوية المفردة والمركبة) وكذلك أحمد بن يوسف التيفاشي في كتابه (أزهار الأفكار في جواهر الأحجار) وداود الأنطاكي في (التذكرة). 

تأثيرات حجر الأوبسيديان على صحة الإنسان: يستعمل لعلاج التهابات ملتحمة العين ، والتهابات الأجفان وضعف النظر وتخثر الدم ويعالج حصى الكلى حيث يفتتها وضد خفقان وسرعة نبضات القلب وضعف العظام وحالات الصداع. ومن أضراره تأثيره على الطحال إذا استخدم بكثرة. وهو يستخدم على هيئة مسحوق للتكحيل. 


حجر الأونيكس Onyx: 















يعرف بأسماء عدة مثل الجزع والجزع العقيقي والعقيق اليمني وجزع ظفار وعقيق اليمان والخرز اليماني. وهو يتركب من أكسيد السيليكون. 

مصادره الرئيسية: اليمن والصين وبلاد فارس والهند والحبشة والولايات المتحدة والمكسيك وتايلند وسيريلانكا وجنوب أفريقيا ونيوزيلاندا وزائير وأرمينيا. 

تأثيراته الصحية على الإنسان: لهذا الحجر فوائد صحية متعددة مثل أوجاع الولادة ولتسهيل عملية الولادة المتعسرة ، ولوقاية النفساء فيما بعد الولادة من الآلام والأمراض السيئة ، ولتحفيز وتسريع الطلق عند المرأة الولود ولعلاج اليرقان والأنزفة الدموية وسوء وبطء التئام الجروح ولتسريع إندمال الجروح وتنقية وتبييض الأسنان. أما من ناحية أضراره الجانبية إذا أسيء استخدامه فهي الكوابيس المزعجة والتوتر والهلوسات وسيلان اللعاب وقلة النوم وثقل اللسان.

ويستخدم هذا الحجر على هيئة مسحوق كذرور على الجروح ، ويعمل من مسحوقه شراب مع الماء لعلاج اليرقان ، كما يمضغ على هيئة علك لتنقية وتبييض وتلميع الأسنان وإضفاء المزيد من الجمال عليها. كما يعتبر من الحلي الجميلة. 


حجر القمر Moon stone: 













يعرف حجر القمر بعدة أسماء مثل الحجر القمري وبريق القمر وبراق القمر وبصاق القمر ويد القمر وحجر أم الأرض والأورثوكلاس الأبيض البراق والأورثوكلاس الأبيض المتلألئ والأفرساليس والسالينطس وصخرة القمر والأوليكوكلاس الأبيض. ويتركب من سيليكات البوتاسيوم والألومونيوم. 

مصادره الرئيسية: بلاد المغرب وسيريلانكا والهند والبرازيل وبورما ومدغشقر وأندونيسيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وروسيا وتنزانيا والمكسيك وجبال الألب الأوروبية وسويسرا واستراليا. 

تأثيراته الصحية على الإنسان: يستعمل في مشاكل ضعف الخصوبة والمقدرة الإنجابية والاضطرابات الهرمونية الأنثوية والعقم الذكوري والأنثوي وتخفيف العصبية وحالات التوتر والقلق النفسي واضطرابات النوم وحالات الصرع والاضطرابات النفسية ولتنشيط النمو وضعف الثقة بالنفس ولحالات الاستسقاء البطني وضد تسارع ضربات القلب. وليس لهذا الحجر أضرار جانبية.​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا اخي فؤاد على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة جداااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا فؤاد​


----------



## fouad78 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا اخي فؤاد على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



ويبارك فيك أكتر وأكتر لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك الدائم
سلام المسيح يكون معك​


----------



## fouad78 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> معلومات جميلة جداااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك يا فؤاد​



والرب يباركك كمان 
سلام ونعمة​


----------

